# My favorite bottle that I own



## Benny Colson

My phone doesn't take the best pictures, so I'm sorry about the quality of the picture. I don't have a lot to say about the bottle except I love the color.


----------



## nhpharm

Those are classics for sure and HARD to find in good shape.  I was looking at mine last night!  Beautiful bottle.


----------



## kenaifrank

What a beauty


----------



## westKYdigger

Great looking bottle. What does all the embossing say? I can only make out part of the middle line.  Did you find it locally?


----------



## Benny Colson

It saids Solomon’s Strengthening & Invigorating Bitters. When I first got into bottles, my dad gave it to me to help jump start my collection... my dad got it as a gift several years ago, so I'm not sure where it was originally found.


----------



## westKYdigger

Is your solomon's  the variant with apostrophe before or after the 'S'?  Either way, a beautiful bottle.


----------



## Benny Colson

It has the apostrophe after the s


----------



## coldwater diver

Did you find it? Great bottle


----------

